# [OT]laptop quantistico

## 5p4wN

guardate qui....

http://atomchip.com/_wsn/page4.html

----------

## Thrain

Quel che mi chiedo è: sarà pur vero (c'è una qualche possibilità che lo sia?), oppure è proprio una gran bella montatura?

Credo che aspettando un po' di tempo si verrà a saperlo  :Smile: 

----------

## 5p4wN

da quanto mi dice il mio amico fisico qui pare di si....bah si vedrà

----------

## Ic3M4n

quanto costa? è in vendita? comunque... beh... è usato veramente male non dite?

----------

## stefanonafets

mmm ... mi sa taaanto di burla ...

Bè, se non lo fosse, chi non vorrebbe una cpu con 256Mb di cache on-board (per non parlare della ram...)?

----------

## GiRa

I processori quantistici si basano su altri fondamenti. Sicuramente non sarebbero a bit. O meglio non avrebbero solo 2 stati.

----------

## -YoShi-

Anche a me mi sa di vaccata..

Voglio dire un computer quantistico (ammesso che l'abbiano fatto davvero) è x86 compatibile tanto da farci girare Xp? 1

Avete visto lo Storage Compartment? sembrano 2 compact flash. E nelle proprietà del disco sembra ci sia scritto 2 TetraByte TB e ha pure 1 TB di ram..   :Rolling Eyes: 

Per me sa di tavoletta grafica e photoshop..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Date Available: January 2006.
> 
> Suggested Price: $8500-$15000 (depends on the completeness).
> ...

 

Azz costa come un utilitaria..

----------

## mrfree

Mhhh... Su punto informatico di qualche tempo fa lessi...  *Quote:*   

> D-Wave Systems dichiara sin d'ora che il loro elaboratore quantistico sarà uno strumento "delicato" e che non pensano di venderlo ma di vendere solo il tempo macchina sullo stesso. I clienti effettueranno la maggior parte dell'elaborazione sulle proprie macchine, e richiederanno all'elaboratore quantistico solo di elaborare la parte più complessa del calcolo.

 

Bhe il fatto di commercializzare addirittura un laptop mi sembra palesemente in conflitto con quanto appena citato  :Smile: 

Una delle due informazioni è sbagliata  :Smile:  e poi a che pro impiegare un'architettura simile per un uso domestico??? Almeno in questo tempo... chissà magari tra qualche decina di anni i nostri portatili saranno pure quantistici, ma non mi pare un traguardo raggiungibile in così breve tempo  :Smile: 

----------

## Flatline

Non per smontarvi ma:

http://www.gizmodo.com/gadgets/fake/index.php

(tra l'altro guardatevi il secondo fake: stupendo ^^)

peccato c'è da sperarci su  :Smile: 

Divertente però la mistificazione sul "computer quantico" mostrando tecnologia ottica  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

quando ho letto il titolo pensavo fosse un nuovo tipo di problema.... che ne so... un problema con iptables... cioè un problema che sfugge alla normale logica umana, a cui vanno applicati i principi delle fisica quantistica.

troppo quark?   :Very Happy: 

è sicuramente una vaccata...

----------

## Sparker

WindowsXP che supporta 1Tb di ram?

Impossibile

----------

## funkoolow

baheahhea, altro che laptop quantistico, questo batte tutti   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> baheahhea, altro che laptop quantistico, questo batte tutti    

 

l'aveva già segnalato Flatline due post sopra,

 *Quote:*   

> Non per smontarvi ma:
> 
> http://www.gizmodo.com/gadgets/fake/index.php
> 
> (tra l'altro guardatevi il secondo fake: stupendo ^^) 

 

comunque stupendo....   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mrfree

Ma avete letto il disclamer su ebay???   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> WiFi Speed Spray is 100% safe, 100% NATURAL NON-TOXIC substance. and is effective when used as directed. Do not use near electrical appliances, as any liquid can cause problems in excess. Wi-Fi Speed Spray is the ultimate gift for the geek who has EVERYTHING. Contains 99% water, 1% secret ingredient. Bottle and label design subject to change due to availability. Batteries not in cluded, (none required).

 

 :Laughing:   ma LOL   :Laughing: 

----------

## funkoolow

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> l'aveva già segnalato Flatline due post sopra,
> 
> 

 

tant'è che ero partito proprio da là, ma volevo marcare un pò meglio   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Balla. Grossa, tra l'altro  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

buahahha però quello dello spray non lo batte VERAMENTE nessuno!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## akiross

Ma lo spray funziona davvero, io l'ho comprato e la mia wlan fila parecchio da quando lo uso...

----------

## CarloJekko

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Ma lo spray funziona davvero, io l'ho comprato e la mia wlan fila parecchio da quando lo uso...

 

E' uno scherzo o davvero stai dicendo...

----------

## Flatline

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Ma lo spray funziona davvero, io l'ho comprato e la mia wlan fila parecchio da quando lo uso...

 

Specie se lo spruzzi sul tavolo e poi ci lanci la schedina modello rimpiattino   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## funkoolow

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> buahahha però quello dello spray non lo batte VERAMENTE nessuno!   

 

che poi non so se avete notato i commenti degli acquirenti, anzi i nomi degli acquirenti  :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Ma lo spray funziona davvero, io l'ho comprato e la mia wlan fila parecchio da quando lo uso...

 

LOL

----------

## akiross

No no, dico sul serio! Questo spray e' davvero efficace e rivoluzionario!

Prima dovevo ogni 2 ore prendere un secchio d'acqua e lanciarlo per aria per aumentare la conducibilita' dell'etere, ma grazie a questo spray e' tutto molto piu' semplice! Ogni 2 ore spruz-spruz, e voila'! Aria ad alta conducibilita'!

Diciamo che avevo una wlan a 11mbit, ma grazie a questo spray la mia wlan adesso sopporta i carichi della 54mbit dell'airport extreme...

Ops, mi sta finendo... meglio che ne prendo altre 100 confezioni su ebay.

Ciao a tutti da

Alessandro Smith

XD

----------

## gutter

 *akiross wrote:*   

> No no, dico sul serio! Questo spray e' davvero efficace e rivoluzionario!
> 
> 

 

Mi ha quasi convinto mi sa che lo ordino   :Laughing: 

----------

## akiross

Sono il testimonial numero 1 di quello spray, non lo sapevate?

Mai vista la pubblicita' dove io dico: "nuovo spray lisciante disciplinante velocizzante per wireless, perche' io valgo"

Ragazzi in che mondo vivete! Basta computer, guardate anche lo schermo della tv  :Very Happy: 

Basta cagate, meglio tornare a fare i seri.

----------

## stefanonafets

Sono daccordo, basta cagate, torniamo al pallottoliere che sti ca**o di PC mi hanno fracassato i cogl*oni ...

 :Very Happy:   :Shocked:   :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Apetrini

Ma Lol...

Evviva lo spray...

ma ci sono i driver linux inclusi?

o solo quelli per windows xp?

----------

## akiross

Va bene il pallottoliere, ma io lo voglio binario o niente!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## unz

ma questa chicca l'avete vista?

 *Quote:*   

> Two Operating Systems with Voice Command (Microsoft® Windows® XP Professional and Linux®)

 

----------

## LastHope

 *unz wrote:*   

> ma questa chicca l'avete vista?
> 
>  *Quote:*   Two Operating Systems with Voice Command (Microsoft® Windows® XP Professional and Linux®) 

 

Ma Linux non era stato registrato come marchio?

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=54534&r=PI

Forse si riferisce a quello  :Wink:  ...

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## unz

ah beh, questa me l'ero persa ... chiedo venia

----------

## unz

e invece no ... Linux® non s'ha da fare ... -> http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=55005&r=PI

----------

## SMiL3

voi ridete, ma uno è veramente diventato ricco vendendo su internet acqua liofilizzata e diamanti senza "impurità" di carbonio!!

lol  :Laughing: 

e intanto

http://magazine.enel.it/boiler/arretrati/wired_dett.asp?iddoc=667728&titolo=Wired%20-%20Calcoli+alla+velocit%E0+della+luce

questo è piu veloce!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

